# 80's schwinn (need help identifying)



## DaveZaffina (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello All,

I am new to this  Forum and I would like to know what type of bicycle I have. I found this bicycle in  The basement of my girlfriend's mom's house and she told me the bikes I found have not been used in over 15 years or possibly longer. So I was told I can keep them and I decided to look them all up and possibly sell the bikes.  The pictures I have here are of the Schwinn that I found which seems to be in fairly perfect condition with only minimal wear to a few things . I was curious about what model this is and what it might be worth as well. Thank You!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like a mid 90's or later model. To new for me to ID. There might be a 4 number date stamp on the head badge.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 7, 2018)

From the Sun Tour Symmetric shifters it is an early 1980s bike.  They were made 1981 to 1983.  I will be back with the model after some research.  It would have had the model on the top tube decal but it is missing.  May be a LeTour.  Roger
Back again from the shifters and the fact it is a 12 speed bike I would bet it is a 1984 LeTour ladies bike.  ®oger


----------



## Wingslover (Mar 24, 2018)

Odd: I didn't know Schwinn made a pseudo-mixte frame in the 80s, but that's definitely era. Could the handlebars be from a different bike?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 3, 2018)

decals  look like my Schwinn LeTour II from 79 or 80.


----------

